# Coyotes impacting deer article



## Giverthegun (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.bragg.army.mil/wildlife/Hunting/Coyotes_in_the_East_0.pdf

This is an interesting article concerning the impact of coyotes on the deer population.

What do ya'll think about reducing the coyotes on the property you hunt? The hunting club I am in is getting a trapper lined up to come in and take out some of the coyotesafter deer season is over.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

good article. thanks for sharing. as far as coyotes on the property i hunt - i'd kill every one that i crossed paths with. have not gotten the opportunity to date, but it's inevitable i believe.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

You don't need a trapper. Get some cotton poison - timic.Use some old hamburger meat you've got in the freezer. Thaw it, and make as many 2 - 3 inch balls as you can. Make a hole in each ball with your thumb. Next, put on some latex gloves!!!!A grain of this stuff in your eye or in your mouth and you're graveyard dead. I'm serious.Next put 1-2 teaspoons of timic in each ball. Close the hole up. Now drive your property andtoss a ball out every25 - 30 yards in areas you're seen the yotes. A pack of coyotes will run your roads at night. They'll gulp those balls up hole without ever tasting/smelling the timic. They only make it 10 - 50 yds before they foam over at the mouth and keel over dead. It's brutal, but it works. 

Once again - be careful/sober when you handle timic. Never could biting your fingernail get you in so much trouble.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

> *Orangebeach28 (12/2/2009)*You don't need a trapper. Get some cotton poison - timic.Use some old hamburger meat you've got in the freezer. Thaw it, and make as many 2 - 3 inch balls as you can. Make a hole in each ball with your thumb. Next, put on some latex gloves!!!!A grain of this stuff in your eye or in your mouth and you're graveyard dead. I'm serious.Next put 1-2 teaspoons of timic in each ball. Close the hole up. Now drive your property andtoss a ball out every25 - 30 yards in areas you're seen the yotes. A pack of coyotes will run your roads at night. They'll gulp those balls up hole without ever tasting/smelling the timic. They only make it 10 - 50 yds before they foam over at the mouth and keel over dead. It's brutal, but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again - be careful/sober when you handle timic. Never could biting your fingernail get you in so much trouble.




agreed, timic equates a dirt nap for whatever ingests it.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

and foxes, bobcats, *****, possums......................tony


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ask the Ol Boy in Holt about timic. he just got done putting some out and went to the resturant on 90 to eat, got his food and the waitress comes back and he is face deep in his food. Killed him on the spot, had a very very small amount under his fingernail where the glove wore through. Timic is some bad shit and illegal.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not a hunter... but there was a yearling in my subdivision dead. It had been skinned from the neck down, all the meat was gone but no bones really broken. I assume it was coyoteswhich I here occasionally.

West side of P'cola, Perdido Bay Golf Course.

Jim


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

> *Splittine (12/2/2009)*Ask the Ol Boy in Holt about timic. he just got done putting some out and went to the resturant on 90 to eat, got his food and the waitress comes back and he is face deep in his food. Killed him on the spot, had a very very small amount under his fingernail where the glove wore through. Timic is some bad shit and illegal.


 Splitine.... when did this happen! which resturant? cozy cafe or the pizza place?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

> *Orangebeach28 (12/2/2009)*You don't need a trapper. Get some cotton poison - timic.Use some old hamburger meat you've got in the freezer. Thaw it, and make as many 2 - 3 inch balls as you can. Make a hole in each ball with your thumb. Next, put on some latex gloves!!!!A grain of this stuff in your eye or in your mouth and you're graveyard dead. I'm serious.Next put 1-2 teaspoons of timic in each ball. Close the hole up. Now drive your property andtoss a ball out every25 - 30 yards in areas you're seen the yotes. A pack of coyotes will run your roads at night. They'll gulp those balls up hole without ever tasting/smelling the timic. They only make it 10 - 50 yds before they foam over at the mouth and keel over dead. It's brutal, but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again - be careful/sober when you handle timic. Never could biting your fingernail get you in so much trouble.




Unethical and highly illegal. I would go the route of getting a permit to hunt them at night.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

the other problem with timec is that is is not easily degraded in the environment. What that means is that the coyote will die, and the possum that eats the coyote, and then the buzzards that eat the dead possum. Lethal stuff. I have seen it used, and they die within yards of eating it.

Also, if any neighborhood dogs come wandering around and eat it, they will die too. If they make it back to the owners first, and if it can be proven you were poisoning in the area, you could be sued. And you would lose.

A friend of mine told me a trick the other day. (I have not tried it.) Don't know if it works, but it sounds plausible and he says it has cut down on the coyote population where he hunts. He cuts cushion foam into 2X2 inch squares, soaks them in old bacon/hamburger grease, and distributes them around the hunting club. He said they were going missing quickly to begin with, and now they stay out there for a long time, and no coyotes howling at night anymore.

The foam will compress and let them swallow it down, but expands back to full volume in the intestines and causes a blockage. Coyote dies of acute intestinal blockage. Bad for coyote, but the good news is that if a neighbors dog got into it, the blockage could be surgically removed and the dog saved. Not so with the timec.....

No matter what was used, I would not broadcast to anyone that I was using anything. People get very accusatory about poison. A 18 year old Labcan die of kidney failure, and yet the owner will commonly say "I think my neighbor poisoned my dog!" For some reason, that is a common claim. It seems to be a knee-jerk reaction.......


----------



## GIG (Feb 6, 2009)

To suggest any immoral or illegal method of management for coyotes or any other animal is bad enough but to go so far as to provide a poison recipe and how to administer it with no regard for the adverse consequences it will have on other wildlife lacks integrity beyond belief.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Timic is not the answer for all the reasons stated above. It keeps killing wellafter the 1st animal. Plus say that house dog does make itback and some kid got into the petsvomitor something. That's something I couldn't imagine having on my consence. Use anitfreeze if that's the route you want to take. The best answer is to call them in with a howler call...Im not saying I'm a professional caller by any means but I have howled back at them and they have come running in looking for me. Killed several that way. I called 2 in during bow season last year...they came bebopping by me and got out into a clear cut on the other side of the creek from me. I howled at them and they turned around and came blazing in. They skirted me at 50yds and I didn't get a shot...had me a rifle and they would have been old news.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *GIG (12/2/2009)*To suggest any immoral or illegal method of management for coyotes or any other animal is bad enough but to go so far as to provide a poison recipe and how to administer it with no regard for the adverse consequences it will have on other wildlife lacks integrity beyond belief.


Good news is that timec is not available anymore. Only old-timers that saved some have any left. I saw 47 dead cows in one pasture one time, because of a domestic violence disputebetween somein-laws. The previously incarcerated son-in-law put timec in his father-in-laws hammer mill, and the cows started dying as soon as he fed them.

I agree, shooting them is the most humane thing. It is just very time consuming, and alot of people don't have that much time.

*I don't like to see anyone use any poison*. Too big of risks, too much liability. That sponge trick could work. However, it would also kill off any other wildlife that ate it as well. At least it lessens the chance of catastrophic liability on your part. I would still rather shoot them and end it quickly, and that way you limit liability to the least possible chance. Still sucks to be the coyote, though. 

They are developing an oral vaccine product for feral dogs/cats to aid in population control. It would sterilize the animals without surgery. That would be pretty sweet. without continued breeding/replacement, the population should plummet, and the problem would be solved. Maybe technology will provide us with a solution in the near future so no one has to resort to any of the above mentioned options.:takephoto


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I have used the sponge and bacon grease but shooting them behind a call is a lot more fun


----------

